
Ask HN: Is startup school award possible for abroad startups? - ahmedaly
I just got an email contains a list of awarded startups.<p>To be awarded in the startup school, you have to attend startup school meetups; something not possible for most of Egyptians who can&#x27;t even get a U.S. visa.<p>Is there a way to attend the startup school meetups online?<p>If it&#x27;s not possible, then this whole process is unfair... just like everything else in life. :)
======
Jefro118
All the meetings (group sessions) are conducted online over video
conferencing, as long as you have a working internet connection you'll be able
to compete for the grant.

~~~
ahmedaly
I didn't know that. Thanks.

